# Spooky1 & RoxyBlue's 2010 Yard Haunt - Ghouls of Gaithersburg



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I finally finished putting together a video of our haunt. I hope you like it. This is my first try at posting anything on YouTube.






Roxy wanted me to include this picture she took of me in my werewolf costume.

DSC03166 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The mix of daytime and nighttime pics were great. I loved the ending.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's beyond awesome! i've been waiting and waiting and waiting for you to put this video up!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job you two.
Ditto on the ending.
Almost expected him to say."Thats all Folks"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you guys really added a lot more from last year! It turned out great and I see you have more bloody props!  Very nice job!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. Great job on the video too. Wish I could have seen you haunt in person.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding work, you two!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

superb!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Where do I start? Your haunt looks awesome. Love your tombstones. The props are great. At first I thought that one with the leg showing was Roxy. Your lighting turned out very spooky. And I like the music you chose. I'm surprised you guys haven't been in the paper yet.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking yard. I agree that the music selection was great and I loved the ending. Whoever the photographer is, keep it up. There are some great shots there.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Very nice!! Got some really great shots there. Music is perfect with the edits. Great ending.....


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great video! The props look amazing, the music is fantastic,and a great werewolf costume to boot!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job spooky1 and Roxy. I just love seeing all the stuff from everybody. I really think having the dvd's from haunt forum and prop master really keep Halloween night with you all year. I could watch this stuff every day, heck I do.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the ending, very cool skelly!! Wonderful job, nice editing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fan flipping fantastic job, both of you! I had been looking forward to seeing pics/video of your haunt for the past couple months. Well worth the wait! Photography was very well done, great images! For some reason, that skeleton in the beginning with the top hat on, just cracks me up! Once again, a very cool haunt!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

looks good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all! Spooky1 and I were both taking pictures, so that slideshow was culled from over 400 photographs (thank God for digital cameras). We get pretty ruthless when it comes to excluding any picture that is borderline in quality unless we really, really love it

Credit for putting together the final slideshow goes to Spooky1. He spent a lot of time on it and I think he did a great job



scareme said:


> I'm surprised you guys haven't been in the paper yet.


There's a good reason for that - almost everything goes up and down the same day, which does not fit a newspaper's need to publish a story ahead of time


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

this is such a awesome haunt, love the tombstones, and your lighting is great too- did you use LED's? a what a great eye for detail, all the small things that just take it over the top!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Bethene We made use of some small LED flashlights this year to spotlight individual pieces, along with our normal floods. The flashlights were mounted in bases made of scrap foam or wood, painted black so they wouldn't be obvious. Very quick and portable.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looked fangtastic!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nice work.... great Video!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Bethene We made use of some small LED flashlights this year to spotlight individual pieces, along with our normal floods. The flashlights were mounted in bases made of scrap foam or wood, painted black so they wouldn't be obvious. Very quick and portable.


That's a great idea! Everything looks great! Love the ending.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Great Haunt you two! I spotted quite a few of your project from previous post. Was That Roxy I spotted in an Elvira costume? That was also a great werewolf costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Was That Roxy I spotted in an Elvira costume?


How sweet of you to think so, but only Elvira can get away with wearing an Elvira outfit:googly:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! Love the the crow in the birdbath. The soundtrack was spot on! Really nice job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Outstanding...lighting, atmosphere, everything!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, the video looks great! Lot's of interest with good lighting. Thanks for sharing folks!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome Vid Spooky! So much haunt and great props to love but I really liked some of the great crawling fog shots that you got with Halloween lighting + that lon chaney tombstone with the hand shadow - Nice touch!


----------

